# trying naturally for 3 years - what tests everyone has had?



## lcf12016 (Jul 13, 2016)

Hi all, 

This is my first post on here so i am sorry if i repeat what others have said. 
So i have been trying to conceive naturally for 3 years and we have never had a positive test. Both myself and partner are healthy 28 year olds with no medical problems. So far i have had my hormone level checked, I have had my tubes cleared out, I have had 3 internal examinations. It showed very slight polysistic overies but only very mild and nothing the doctor seemed worried about. My womb lining is looking good and the doctors have said everything is fine. 

My husband has had his sperm checked and again the doctors said they were great. 


in my head i want to try everything else before IVF. I have been having reflexology for the last year and have even recently done Kinesiology - just to try everything!! 

Are there any other tests out there that people have had?  anything that you can recommend?  I am going to go back to the fertility doctors but want to perhaps have some ideas of more things to be tested or try before we go down the IVF route. 

Any advice is greatly appreciated. 

Thanks for reading


----------



## Mifster (Mar 4, 2016)

Hi lcf12016

I can't advise you on any further testing but you may want to ask your Consultant whether Clomid medication is appropriate for you. It's been confirmed that I ovulate naturally but I've still been prescribed Clomid to ensure I ovulate regularly and to stimulate extra follicles, hopefully increasing the chance of natural conception. I'm not sure how much evidence there is to show the success of this medication in women who already ovulate but I thought it was worth a shot before going down the IVF route. Furthermore, I don't know if the medication is appropriate for everyone and there are side effects/risks you need to consider when taking it so you may want to discuss this with your Consultant as well. I hope all goes well for you on your journey in TTC and that you get your BFP soon!


----------



## lcf12016 (Jul 13, 2016)

Hi Mifster, 

Thank you for replying. 
I having been thinking alot about trying Clomid, I was abit unsure of the side effects as i do naturally ovulate, but i will try anything.

Best of luck with your journey too!


----------



## sarahjones76 (May 27, 2010)

Hi lcf2016

After multiple miscarriage's I thought I was not ovulating but blood tests revealed that mainly I was. A private Specialist at CGRW Llantrisant said that Clomid would not help someone who mainly ovulated to conceive. When I asked her why she said the thickness of your uterus lining changes (it goes thinner) making it actually harder to conceive naturally. We have got private scans to confirm that I am due to ovulate (and roughly when), it can also also show in consecutive tests that you ovulate from both sides. 

I hope this helps & best wishes


----------



## lcf12016 (Jul 13, 2016)

Hi Sarah, 
appreciate your reply. it's taken about 8 months to get an appointment back at the fertility clinic but i am finally going back next month to see what options are available. 

I hope you find some answers and best of luck with your journey. 

Many Thanks


----------



## Alex1979 (Aug 26, 2015)

have you been tested for NK cells? this is expensive mind its blood tests that see if your body naturally kills off any foreign cells the test costs a few thousand pounds but the medicine to help cost around £140!!! I wont pay for the tests but I got my doctors to add it in anyway just incase and im waiting to test soon

heres a very handy link you should read and ask

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=242395.0

goo luck


----------

